# Site I found helpful for new aquascapers



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I read this today and surprisingly, it made sense to me!
http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com/aquascapingprinc/aquascaping101.html


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

Very helpfull thanks.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Great link! Thanks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've seen this site before, very easy to understand with nice diagrams. Thanks for making everyone here aware of it.


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

Cool link shows some helpful hints.Hey Simpte have you ordered plants from them i noticed they have some


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

"This is the article that my friend Birgit Fruehwirth who lives in Austria wrote for a forum a while back that will stand the test of time. Birgit has gracefully given permission to publish this article for all of you who would like to try your hand at aquascaping. "

That forum was mine, and Birgit is well known to many people here who were a part of my forum when Birgit was a moderator. The owner of freshwateraquariumplants is Don Matakis. Good guy, very honest and helpfull. One of my competitors that I have a great deal of respect for.


----------



## Troy Hendrickson (Jun 20, 2004)

Outstanding article, it's actually the first person I've had give an explanation of Amano's principles that clearly makes the distinction that these are not natural aquariums rather a form of aquascaping that seeks to artificially create geographic features found on terra firma under water.

However, looking at her "landscapes" and aids, it also forces me to realize that I try to use some of the geometric concepts already so I am as guilty as anyone as being biased to my own concepts of what nature is as opposed to it really is, bending it to what I find pleasing. Which of course means that in at least artistic vision, Amano's can't be any less legitimate than anyone elses including my own egotistical arrrogant arse.

Now excuse me, there's a large crow in the front yard, I must kill it and eat it for dinner.


----------



## Troy Hendrickson (Jun 20, 2004)

Robert HudsonGood guy said:


> Not to mention brave for having the gazongas to create a sucessful tropical plant nursery in Minnesota.
> 
> His establishment is going to be a stop this summmer on our vacation.
> 
> I just want to see with my own eyes that there really IS a tropical plant nursery in Minnesota ya know


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I didn't think he had an actual nursery, I thought he was like me and bought his plants wholesale kept them tank grown. I could be wrong. He used to buy some plants from me before he started. Birgit actually followed Amanos own aquascaping principals, all the design models, concave, triangle, and so forth are taken from Amanos instructions that were on the vectrapoint WEB site.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

That is an excellent article, providing the gist of a Nature Aquarium. A lot of topics presented in the article were discussed in greater detail in previous threads. Please check out the weekly topic archive if you have any further interest:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=1330&highlight=archive

Carlos


----------

